# Spare wheel - Alternative location on Bessacarr E560



## short-stick (Jul 23, 2007)

Just thought I'd share this in case it is any use to people. 
My 08 plate E560 came without a spare wheel, just the can of gloop, so I decided I would obtain one, but I didn't like the expensive/complex parts option of locating it under the chassis. The fittings weren't there anyway. Nor did I want to locate the spare under the bed at the back, the weight would be out beyond the rear axle and anyway, the Lafumas fit nice in there! So with a bit of measuring and testing, and a minor bit of woodwork, the spare now fits nicely under the offside sofa. Nice and clean and dry, weight mid way between the axles and easier to reach if I do get a puncture than crawling under the van. All I had to do was carefully remove a vertical brace at the rear of the sofa front panel, shorten it and refit it. Pic to follow if anyone is interested. Oh, spare wheel cost me £20 off someone advertising here (virtually new) and the tyre, correct load rated 8ply van tyre as opposed to a motorhome tyre (only being used as spare but perfecty safe) £50 brand new... So all in £70 plus 30mins work.
Quite pleased..


----------

